

Show HN: An app for developing great habits - samvj
http://cleverroutines.com

======
samvj
This is my first iOS app release. There were a million features I wanted to
get in, but I'm ecstatic about the feature set that made it in. Any feedback
is greatly appreciated.

~~~
david_shaw
_> This is my first iOS app release. _

Wow! Color me very impressed. Not only is the app itself fluid, functional,
and well-designed, but I'm sure it's the first of many you'll be releasing on
iOS.

If you don't mind my asking: what resources did you use to learn iOS
development? How long did creating this app take you?

Furthermore, what did you use for the main webpage? It's very well-designed--I
probably wouldn't have clicked-through, otherwise.

I haven't had a chance to use the app yet, but I'll let you know when I do :)

~~~
samvj
Haha, thanks! I watched the WWDC sessions to learn about the frameworks,
features and see the intricacies of Interface Builder. And then spent a lot of
time in iOS developer docs, stackoverflow, and cocoacontrols.com.

For the website, it was designed in photoshop, and coded using Zurb
Foundations, SASS and Skrollr.js.

I'll be doing a post on how I got started on iOS and lessons I learnt to help
others get ramped up quickly. So look for that in the next few weeks!

~~~
david_shaw
Awesome, thank you!

------
kilroy123
Would be great to try, but I have an android phone. Is there a way to get
notified, if and when an android version gets released?

~~~
samvj
Yes, sign up here to get notified:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1G1Mh1qRh0oR1-_ffAVjNJJA8R4J...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1G1Mh1qRh0oR1-_ffAVjNJJA8R4J1Z7utwS4kufPwXHo/viewform)

~~~
pratik661
Please don't sell my email address to marketers.

~~~
samvj
Definitely won't do that.

------
bigbossman
This is probably the best looking of the habit tracking/streak apps I've used.

However, there's no way to track progress and view history, so I'll stick with
Habit List. I'll happily download it again after you add that feature.

~~~
samvj
Thanks for the feedback! This is definitely something that's on top of the
priority list. The first version collects the history, and as soon as the
second version is released, you'll have a new "Performance" view so you can
see how you're doing on all of your routines, as well as performance graphs
for each one.

~~~
bigbossman
A few other suggestions while we're at it:

1\. The pull down to add is not intuitive. Just use a + button in the right
hand corner.

2\. Have the ability to export history to email (csv, json, whatever).

3\. Indicator of how many days there has been a streak.

~~~
samvj
1 and 3 are also coming in the second version. I just added 2 to the backlog.
Thanks!

------
kranner
OP, you seem to have localizations enabled probably because of a third-party
library (appirater?), because I see that your iTunes descriptions are not
localized. You may want to exclude those localizations from your build until
you decide to localize the app or at least the iTunes metadata. Sometimes
users complain the app is in English when they expected it to be in their
language, as advertised.

~~~
junto
I would love to have English descriptions in the German App store! I hate that
location is used to determine language preference. It is one of my pet hates.

------
bsgreenb
Would love to try this on Android. You should setup a mailing list to keep
people up to date if that's ever released.

~~~
samvj
Great idea! I just set one up:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1G1Mh1qRh0oR1-_ffAVjNJJA8R4J...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1G1Mh1qRh0oR1-_ffAVjNJJA8R4J1Z7utwS4kufPwXHo/viewform)

------
krstck
I like it, but it took about 30 seconds before I messed up and accidentally
added an extra check. I'll try using this again if there's an ability to
delete checks, or if I'm just missing how to do it.

~~~
samvj
If you accidentally mark a routine complete, you can bring it back by
rescheduling it for today.

~~~
krstck
Still kind of frustrating. I don't want to schedule a task for a specific
time, I want to change it back from 1/1 to 0/1\. Is this coming in the next
release?

~~~
samvj
Oh, that's what you mean. Yes, that's definitely coming in the next release!

~~~
krstck
Awesome, thanks!

------
kzisme
Does anyone have a suggestion for an app like this for android?

~~~
samvj
Sign up here to get notified when the Android version is out:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1G1Mh1qRh0oR1-_ffAVjNJJA8R4J...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1G1Mh1qRh0oR1-_ffAVjNJJA8R4J1Z7utwS4kufPwXHo/viewform)

~~~
kzisme
Thank you! Everything looks very well made and I look forward to seeing it in
action.

------
prezjordan
I would consider using different colors and icons than Mailbox. My only gripe
with this, the product looks great otherwise.

~~~
samvj
Good catch! I'm considering using thinner icons, so it's more in line with iOS
7, for the next release.

------
jrobertfox
Looks sweet will check it out, been playing with lift, but I like how you can
do non-daily routines here.

------
ZanderEarth32
Wow, very nice. Way better than the first app I am built! The UI fits in great
with the iOS7 aesthetic.

~~~
samvj
Thanks! It was a great experience and I'll be sharing what I've learnt with
the community in a future post.

------
obilgic
I prefer balancedapp.com there is no way to build a habit without tracking
your progress

~~~
samvj
Visual progress is important, and it's currently done in the following way:
when you complete a routine, it goes away, and it stays away until it requires
your attention.

The second version will give you exactly what you expect: a historical chart
of your progress, and also a nice surprise: a view to seeing how you're
performing on all of your routines.

------
alokv28
Can I export/download my data?

~~~
samvj
Not in this version, but it's been added to the development backlog since it's
something people want.

~~~
alokv28
Thanks for answering!

